

Ask HN: Startup Share Distribution for New Comers - neoxr

We are a startup of two who have an idea that we started working on for sometime. For example, we have gone so far to form partnerships with groups who specialize in the domain of which problems we are trying to solve.<p>We realize that we need more people to help us implement our idea in a timely fashion. We want to involve our friends who are willing to join and who we think are among the best in the industry that we are in. However, I and my founder are faced with the problem of share distribution - who gets how much - for those who join us right now or the immediate future.<p>We have some ideas of our own; however, we want to listen to those who have gone through such a phase or who have encountered such a problem.<p>What are your thoughts or experiences?
======
brk
<http://www.paulgraham.com/equity.html>

------
hims10
[http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/03/advice-on-
eq...](http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/03/advice-on-equity.html)

